

Ask YC: Does anyone know what Aaron Swartz is doing these days? - lispydreams001

Just curious....He must be pretty wealthy now after the Reddit acquisition...
======
andreyf
<http://watchdog.net/>

<http://fixcnbc.com/ta>

------
kbhangui
According to his site: <http://openlibrary.org/>

